# Thanksgiving in the Woods 2015



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just returned from a week long RV trip with my family for our Thanksgiving in the Woods. We had 6 RVs of folks there all week. Lots of food and fun.

Here are some pics.
Smoked my turkey on my Weber 22.5. Turned out great!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was waiting for these...I think this is an awesome family event ...hope you had a good time and as usual it looks delicious


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, you guys rock on the camping food!! Looks very good. Times like these are priceless.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all. We had a blast and all the kids were wide open active the whole week. They are all at the age where they have endless energy. I wish I had half the energy they do.


----------

